# problem with M.A.F.



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats happenin everybody. My name is Brandon and im a proud owner of a 2001 SE. However, i have a little problem.

A couple of nights ago I tried to install some stupid resistor that would bypass my air temp. sensor through the M.A.F. harness. I never got it connected right, so i took it off. Not before I tried to turn the motor over to see how this thing would work. Ever since then when I "get on the throttle", my car fells like it misses real bad. It sounds like its sputtering. I hooked up an OBD-II to see what was going on and the code read "MAF malfunction". I had the code cleared however it still is not driving like it should... sputtering.

If anyone knows what exactly I F'D up, or what i need to replace, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks everybody.

Brandon


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

blueB-15 said:


> I tried to install some stupid resistor that would bypass my air temp. sensor through the M.A.F. harness.



:shakes head:

prey you didn't blow you MAF...


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> :shakes head:
> 
> prey you didn't blow you MAF...


If I did blow my MAF, would that mess up my computer or anything else for that matter?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

blueB-15 said:


> If I did blow my MAF, would that mess up my computer or anything else for that matter?


your car wont run right... more than likely you 

A) didnt hook up the MAF adaptor correctly
or
B) as it was mentioned you more than likely blew up the MAF. Thats what you get for trying to mess with it with a cheap transistor from ebay.

Solution? hopefully you can afford to buy one from the dealership... they're pretty expensive.

or just buy one off the classifieds or on the net somewhere.... GL with that


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

is the code back on? is there any pending codes?
what type of code was it, a maf malfunction code or a low input code. if you hooked the wires up wrong, you could have also blown an ignition positive fuse. you could check the wires going into the maf. check for a ground signal, also a ignition positive ( should be either five volts or battery) and check for a maf signal. see which one or ones you dont have and go from there.


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> is the code back on? is there any pending codes?
> what type of code was it, a maf malfunction code or a low input code. if you hooked the wires up wrong, you could have also blown an ignition positive fuse. you could check the wires going into the maf. check for a ground signal, also a ignition positive ( should be either five volts or battery) and check for a maf signal. see which one or ones you dont have and go from there.


No, the code isn't back on nor are there any pending codes. However, someone told me that my computer needs to "relearn itself". Doe that sound like a possibility?? My car does seem like it is driving a little better though. The sputtering is still there, but not like it was.

Brandon


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> is the code back on? is there any pending codes?
> what type of code was it, a maf malfunction code or a low input code. if you hooked the wires up wrong, you could have also blown an ignition positive fuse. you could check the wires going into the maf. check for a ground signal, also a ignition positive ( should be either five volts or battery) and check for a maf signal. see which one or ones you dont have and go from there.


Whats up man. Looks like my car is throwing another code... P0 300 multiple cylinder misfire. Now im trying to figure out what the hell is causing that! I replaced my plugs about a month ago, and just replaced my wires a couple of days ago! Can anybody help diagnose this problem??


----------



## nismo219 (Oct 11, 2004)

yeah just yesterday my car started acting funny the whole sputter thing so i took it up to nissan well they charged me 85 dollars to hook it to the computer to tell me it was my mass airflow sensor went bad but i knew it didn't cause last time it did i couldn't go any where but this time when i give it gas it would sputter then kick back in so just to be on the safe side i went and bought a mass air flow sensor hooked it up still acted funny. well i have a buddy that works at a pep boys and he had a computer so we went for a ride and cleared the codes for the mass air flow going wrong and we rode and found out that the 2nd and 3rd cylinder was misfiring so i went to nissan and bought a mass air flow sensor for nothing. all we did was take out the spark plugs cleaned them but before i put them back in i turned it over a few times to get the water out that was causing the problem. but it all started working properly after that.... WOW THAT WAS LONG
P.S. i have a mass air flow sensor you can by if you fried yours $90 
dealer cost is 250 for the part and 150 for labor is what they told me


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude....honestly, serves you right for trying that stupid resistor hoax. Seriously. What made you think it'd work?


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

chimmike said:


> dude....honestly, serves you right for trying that stupid resistor hoax. Seriously. What made you think it'd work?


Dude, I know. Im a F'N moron for tryin that stupid thing! Im gettin my MAF tomorrow. However, I only had to pay $103.00 and this part is brand new in box! OEM of course, but none the less. If anybody is lokking for OEM parts CHEAP, go to "eautopartstore.com". Im also gonna try to pull my plugs and see what they are looking like. I'll let you guys know whats up.

Brandon


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

nismo219 said:


> yeah just yesterday my car started acting funny the whole sputter thing so i took it up to nissan well they charged me 85 dollars to hook it to the computer to tell me it was my mass airflow sensor went bad but i knew it didn't cause last time it did i couldn't go any where but this time when i give it gas it would sputter then kick back in so just to be on the safe side i went and bought a mass air flow sensor hooked it up still acted funny. well i have a buddy that works at a pep boys and he had a computer so we went for a ride and cleared the codes for the mass air flow going wrong and we rode and found out that the 2nd and 3rd cylinder was misfiring so i went to nissan and bought a mass air flow sensor for nothing. all we did was take out the spark plugs cleaned them but before i put them back in i turned it over a few times to get the water out that was causing the problem. but it all started working properly after that.... WOW THAT WAS LONG
> P.S. i have a mass air flow sensor you can by if you fried yours $90
> dealer cost is 250 for the part and 150 for labor is what they told me


Whats happenin' man. Just curious as to how you got water inside your cylinders? Did you transverse deep water, or did you get water on your intake filter?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

103 for a brand new MAF? I hope it works man, cuz thats like $500 less than Nissan's price! lol


----------



## nismo219 (Oct 11, 2004)

actually i was cleaning out my engine to make it clean and i cleaned it several times with a pressure washer and it managed to get down to the plugs it wasn't alot but just enought to make the spake not go to the plug but to the head itself but its all good now...


----------



## nismo219 (Oct 11, 2004)

chimmike said:


> 103 for a brand new MAF? I hope it works man, cuz thats like $500 less than Nissan's price! lol


same here cause it ws 250 for me and they said labor would be another 150

so i don't think you got a new mafs prolly just used


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Replaced the MAF in my Altima twice. Both times I paid less than $100 from a salvage yard. Nissan wanted somewhere around $475 each.


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

chimmike said:


> 103 for a brand new MAF? I hope it works man, cuz thats like $500 less than Nissan's price! lol


Yeah man, brand new in box! It even says nissan motor company on the box. The meter itself is manufactured by unisia jecs. Its brand spankin new!


----------



## blueB-15 (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats happenin everybody. Looks like everything is all good with my car now. All it costed me was $206.66 and 3 hours of my time at the dealership for a reprograming! I just wanted to say thank you to everybody who gave me suggestions on what to look into :cheers: 

Oh yeah, I DID learn my lesson! LOL!


Brandon


----------

